# Barbara Schöneberger - oops - in der Harald Schmitt Show am 19.05.99, 1x Collage



## maierchen (2 Mai 2008)

Netzfund!!!:drip::drip::drip:




​


----------



## heimleiter (3 Mai 2008)

oh, das habe ich noch nicht. Besten Dank dafür


----------



## Adaracci (3 Sep. 2008)

Die Barbara ist echt ein Highlight.


----------



## donnergott611 (5 Sep. 2008)

vielen dank für die collage - wenn dass mal keine absicht war. solche bilder sieht man leider viel zu selten.


----------



## mark lutz (6 Sep. 2008)

super collage gefällt mir sehr gut danke


----------



## bleifuss (6 Sep. 2008)

schöne Berge


----------



## Moonrider (7 Sep. 2008)

hui danke


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 Dez. 2008)

Sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## massierer (1 März 2011)

wow ich sehe da nur schönes es kann nicht besser sein barbara weis ihre reize einzusetzenbitte mehr davon


----------



## Reingucker (4 Apr. 2011)

schön


----------



## dumbas (4 Apr. 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## posemuckel (25 Aug. 2011)

Klasse.


----------



## flr21 (9 Sep. 2011)

sehr schön. dankeschön.


----------



## solosanny (9 Sep. 2011)

Super:thumbup:


----------



## ali33de (9 Sep. 2011)

Danke für die Supercollage, leider gab es damals noch kein HDTV!!!!


----------



## Mcgn (16 Sep. 2011)

Danke schön


----------



## melone22 (16 Sep. 2011)

ja is kein schlechtes bild!!


----------



## Merlinbuster (16 Sep. 2011)

Habe es damals in TV gesehen! Danke dir.


----------



## DRODER (16 Sep. 2011)

nett!


----------



## Brinero (19 Sep. 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## happeline (15 Feb. 2013)

:thumbup:Ein Klassiker!! Top! Danke


----------



## Erwin80 (17 Feb. 2013)

ja ja die geile Babsi...


----------



## Motor (17 Feb. 2013)

ist ja schon ein bisschen her aber immer wieder schön anzusehen


----------



## gimli1 (24 Feb. 2013)

Vielen dank fur die bruste:thumbup:


----------



## harrymudd (24 Feb. 2013)

:thx: für die schöne Barbara


----------



## fliegenklappe (24 Feb. 2013)

dankesehr..


----------



## Thomas111 (27 Feb. 2013)

Hey, geil! Danke!!!


----------



## GhostOne (27 Feb. 2013)

Das Internet vergisst nie :WOW:


----------



## martin39 (28 Feb. 2013)

Das ist mir auch Neu.
THX :WOW:


----------



## Mike38100 (3 März 2013)

DAS hätte ich gern live gesehen


----------



## barney1888 (3 März 2013)

Top! Merci


----------



## tobpar (3 März 2013)

Mehr davon. Echt wahnsinn!


----------



## marklex (4 März 2013)

Gaga da kuckt der Harald doch mal auf die richtige Stelle


----------



## silberkind (4 März 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## silberkind (4 März 2013)

gerne wieder


----------



## moglou (13 März 2013)

das waren noch zeiten.. danke!


----------



## Sarafin (13 März 2013)

wow danke!


----------



## Aigle (5 Feb. 2014)

Auch nicht schlecht, danke


----------



## lofas (8 Feb. 2014)

Scharfes Luder


----------



## pete9999 (23 Sep. 2014)

vielen dank


----------



## DeBobbes (6 Jan. 2015)

sehr schöne Einblicke. DANKE


----------



## greedy075 (8 Jan. 2015)

Danke für Barbara!!


----------



## irisoa (10 Jan. 2015)

die ist genauso geil wie intelligent


----------



## snowman2 (22 Jan. 2022)

Great post and thanks... One very sexy lady.


----------



## orgamin (23 Jan. 2022)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Collage


----------

